# A shawl in blues and pinks



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A soft and light, but warm wool blend.
Would look great worn backwards as a large scarf.

$50/free shipping.
I take paypal and cleverly disguised cash.

thanks for looking
and PM me if you're interested or want a specific color or style made for you or a loved one.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. I like the pattern you used.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And SOLD!


----------

